# Don't do it driving a car with a vanity license plate that reads "ZOMBIE."



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

'ZOMBIE': Police catch alleged hit-and-run driver with vanity license plate

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/zombie-vanity-plate-hit-run-pa-stun-gun-155806868.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nothing like making sure your car will be readily recognized


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Never have a vanity tag if you're going to do anything illegal on the road. Everyone will remember the tag.


----------

